# 'Hi' from Gloucestershire



## FreeForesters (Oct 25, 2017)

Just bought our first campervan: going to collect it soon and start work freshening it up. 

Must be better than getting tents trashed on Welsh cliff-tops.....

Apparently Lands End is nice this time of yearn - so that will be our first aim :tongue: 

Cheers, 

Steve 'n' Debs


----------



## RoaminRog (Oct 26, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, Enjoy!


----------



## Minisorella (Oct 26, 2017)

Hello you two :welcome:

Good luck with your new camper... hope you have lots of fun with it and on the forum :drive:


----------



## The laird (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## Old Git (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi welcome and enjoy great bunch of people:welcome::welcome:


----------



## jeanette (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## FreeForesters (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks all,

Seems a very friendly community - we look forward to seeing you out and about :wave:

Steve'n'Deborah


----------



## Wanderlust (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi and welcome 
I oringinate from Cheltenham and have family in  the forest of Dean
Are we related lol 
Paul and Ruth


----------



## FreeForesters (Oct 28, 2017)

Wanderlust said:


> Hi and welcome
> I oringinate from Cheltenham and have family in  the forest of Dean
> Are we related lol
> Paul and Ruth



Undoubtably related - I'm also from Cheltenham but moved to the Forest 26 years ago :wave: 
Both our kids are Foresters :cheers:


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 28, 2017)

Welcome along from n/ireland,any chance of some cheap cheese.:tongue:


----------



## moonshadow (Oct 29, 2017)

Welcome from the New Foresters. Hope to see you at a meet sometime soon


----------



## FreeForesters (Oct 31, 2017)

Thanks for the welcomes - always wanted to visit N.Ireland. If we do we'll bring Double Gloucester & wild boar chops...

And no doubt we'll be swapping Forests, too - looking forward to meeting you all out and about.

Our white Hiace has the uneven logo 'TOPPO' on the hi-top......


----------

